# Allied Pilots Association Claims American Airlines Is Overscheduling Flights It Cannot Handle



## FastTrax (Jun 23, 2022)

www.aol.com/finance/american-airlines-pilot-calls-faa-160341609.html

www.alliedpilots.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allied_Pilots_Association

www.aa.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Airlines


----------



## oldman (Jun 24, 2022)

I have been reading that American Airlines have cancelled flights to and from several cities. They have also cancelled more flights this year than any other airline.


----------



## oldman (Jun 24, 2022)

At one time, American Airlines with their silver planes was the most popular airline in the sky. I can’t confirm the following statement because it’s only my opinion, but when AA bought US Air, things shifted tremendously at AA. They took on a lot of debt buying US Air and now find themselves paying a heavy price.

I know or knew several AA pilots. Many of them were either leaving or looking for another airline. I remember during their last union contract, they were accused by the pilot’s and flight attendant’s unions of not bargaining in good faith. Their mechanics union, what’s left of it, has been dissatisfied with AA for years. I think AA has slowly been outsourcing their mechanical work.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 24, 2022)

Ron and I managed to dodge a bullet when we flew AA to California and back home to Nashville without a glitch. We didn’t realize we dodged one till we began hearing from friends, and on the news, about all the cancelled flights!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2022)

Is it now considered *normal *  ... I   just looked   at  the list of flight cancellations today around the country.
    it has become a part of  the daily national weather information on  TV.   They do it all so matter-of-factly.


----------



## oldman (Jun 27, 2022)

I think I flew the middle plane just before COVID. I was going from Washington to Tampa and just as I get to the airport, I got a text message that my 7:30 p.m. flight is now 9:30 p.m. We finally departed at 10:20.


----------

